# Ultimate Set Up for Residential Tree Work



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to know peoples opinions on the ultimate set up for residential tree work.
Bucket trucks, manlifts, chippers, stumpers, cranes, what ever it is you think allows you to maximize profit and productivity. Include tools that have made your life easier that you couldn't live with out since you used them. I know there are endless combinations. I just want see different scenarios so i can brain storm and get my gears turning. It doesn't have to be a little or a lot of equipment, just what you think the most efficient set up is. I am talking climbing gear to tub grinders, a to z 

Can't wait to see some ultimate set ups. 

Thanks


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 9, 2007)

*here i go*

i think #1 is a real good,safe,well educated & reliable climber. #2 a kicka$$ rope man that is top of my the list.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 9, 2007)

where you at in PA ill come do the rope for you i hung my spikes up and went to ropes. if you can work a rope you can get just about anywhere in a tree.


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with the climber, ropeman, and a good chipper/truck combo. 

Once you get going and making some money, get yourself a bucket truck. The rear mounts are cheaper and are still worth their money in tight settings.


----------



## timber12 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chipper w/ winch, 40hp Kubota with forks and Farmi winch & The Wheeler log trailer.


----------



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

*thanks*

I'll make a list but i want to see others lol

teupen 70 footer, 110 foot 30 ton hydraulic truck, small insulated bucket truck for working around lines 55ft plus. big international chip truck with a 12 inch minimum chipper with a winch, morbark vermeer ect. (what is the best medium size chipper anyway?) 40hp+ tractor with turf tires or aws a300 with grapple and bucket. good climber, ropeman, additional ground man quoter, office manager, mechanic, nice tri axle with a log loader, small deisel self propelle 4x4 high horse power stumper, large towbehind stumper. few acre lot with a 400hp tubgrinder, firewood processor, mulch bins, nice loader, timber wolf t-6 log splitter. some how i feel like i am losing effeciency here lol. Prius to quote, deisel 3/4 ton to tow stuff. rigging systems, ropes, rakes, blowers saws, t200 to a 3120 gear and more gear... god when is it gonna end.

Is a dump truck, chipper, good climber, and good rope man the most efficient way? Two, three, four man crew? What truely is the ultimate set up.. hmm


----------



## arborworks1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I think what works best is a mini loader, a 15 inch chipper with winch, good rope man, climber. A Grcs and and lots of ropes. You can get some very large pieces of wood great distances up or down if you think about your setup carefully. 

Three people on a residental crew should be plenty unless your sporting a crane in your setup. If you keep it simple it works alot smoother


----------



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

*interesting*

what kind of mini loader do you use in you set up? small equipment is much better suited for certian jobs. maybe the ultimate set up is a chain saw and a pick up truck. lol


----------



## woodchux (Dec 9, 2007)

To me the ultimate set up would be a circus full of trained monkeys (literally), that i could just turn loose on a job and have them do all of the work, then go back to their cages for after work bananas.:monkey:


----------



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

*monkeys*

monkeys with squirrels on there shoulders.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

undercut said:


> what kind of mini loader do you use in you set up? small equipment is much better suited for certian jobs. maybe the ultimate set up is a chain saw and a pick up truck. lol



Mini Loader...well i get Tree Service magazine and started reading about the Mutli Trac Extreme Loader...which some of there units can still make it in a 36'' gate. 

I like the Ram Rod mini skid steer...i have looked at Ram Rod, Boxer, Bobcat, Kanga...

I like Ram Rod the most then Kanga second.

All the companies excluding bobcat...have inner changing system for attachments. Ram Rod 1150 has the ability to carry the most..and full rubber tracks with supper low weight...on turf.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

As for my ultimate setup...

Well of course a good climber, with 2 good groundsman who can run ropes an etc. GRCS, full line of Stihl chain saws...from 200t to 660s. 

Then a Ram Rod mini skid 1150 taskmaster. 

65 ft bucket/chip truck. Pulling a Bandit 200xp 12 inch chipper with 100 hp John Deere on it. 

Stump grinder Bandit model 2800 self propelled with the 61 hp Cat diesel engine.

I think that would do it for me. 

Canyon


----------



## yibida (Dec 10, 2007)

Levitator, disintegrator and an invoice book


----------



## ASD (Dec 10, 2007)

see list


----------



## fastbub (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it depends on what work you do. If you want to be able to do anything, some of the guys here with more equipment can clue you in. I do residential work 3 days a week as a second income. For me it is a good friend that can man the ropes for me, a BC625a, climbing saw(s) felling saw(s) pole saw and pole pruner (fiberglass multi-section, I prefer ash but don't have space for the long ones) ropes, slings, blocks etc. an Alpine Magnum, and yes........my pick up. I do mostly small removals, pruning, cabling and stump grinding. I firewood anything the chipper can't handle and use one of those roller tarps to empty the chips out of my truck. Don't forget insurance. I turn down the big stuff mad: ) but I own all my equipment and don't sweat it when the weather is bad or I want a day off because my only fixed expense is my insurance. Around me, this works well, I would like to step it up a notch and make it full time but right now it helps out with the bills (and helps me buy toys ) so this is MY ultimate set-up.


----------



## undercut (Dec 10, 2007)

*nice fast*

some times simple is better. I wonder what is more efficient a small chipper and an easy way to move logs, small dump with a grapple or skidsteer to load a trailer for example or a large chipper and that same equipment to move the big stuff. Is it more productive to get the trees down and chip more wood or to take it back and split it to sell as fire wood. I guess the only way is to keep trying different set ups and look at your profits. trial and error type of thing. It seems like you can get more work done just chipping large wood then getting on to the next job and making mulch later. Any one sell wood chips for fuel to power companies with those power generation furnaces? Any one think it is better to own or rent a tub grinder to make mulch versus firewood. Maybe just mulching softwood and splitting the hard wood. So the deal with attachments is that new holland, gehl, john deer and others are all universal with attachments and bobcat is different of did i get confused?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 10, 2007)

*optimal setup*

as far as making money with minimal tools/ equipment my setup seems to work well, although my back could use a tractor or skidsteer. I climb and I have a groundsman who does the ropes/ chipping/ cleanup etc. I have a F450 dump BC1000 12" vermeer chipper, Vermeer SC252 stumper, Stihl ms 200, 260 pro, 361, 056 and ms 880. ropes, port-a wrap and a ton of ropes etc. We chip the brush and load the wood on the truck. Big rounds get loaded on ramps. Wood gets split on the back of my property and then sold next year. Seems to work well and make good $ for now. I havn't passed up a tree yet because they were too big. Did a 42" maple and 44" hemlock this year. So thats it. My first post here on AS thanks for all the good info. Mike


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Power companies are profitable if you have good access, a decent amount of room and very sharp chipper blades. They dont take chips that have birds nested, it gets caught in the equipment. Call around to the power companies and they should put you in contact with the drivers. The easiest way to do this would be to have your own front loader. They pay by the ton and you have to have a full load to get a good price. 

Although, it is quicker money that firewood or mulch, less work for you as well. 

Firewood pays for itself in most cases, it doesnt make a lot of money unless you do the splitting yourself on the weekends. I deliver and that is where you make your money. Charging for delivery and extra to stack the wood. Again, if you have some large moving equipment it will save your back.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ultimate setup? Depends on what type of residential work i'm doing. Usually we are on removals-an excellent climber, a good rope man, groundies who aren't afraid to hump. Lots of rope, lots of blocks, big saws. Big chipper with a winch, and a big chip truck(so you don't have to keep running to dump.) And a big dump with a prentice.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 10, 2007)

my ultimate set up would be a frontmount log truck with the sides all steeled up with an open end and a winch. just load brush right in and put the logs on top. and for a chase vehicle a 1 ton with the tool box setup with a very well equipped rigging bag, ropes, and saws from climber to stumper. and a couple poles along with the big shot. and of course all the tools needed for field maintenance.

no chipping mess to clean up with this set up but you would need to somewhere to get rid of the brush.


oldirty


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

Now that i think about it...i like the way ASD company works with a hooklift truck. 


So first a good crew 3-4 men, one good climber...two that can run ropes and move alot fast....of course all the ropes, blocks, pulleys, saws (200t, two 260 pro, two 441, Ms 660) pole saws, big shots, friction savers, grcs...all in one truck. Oh a good 10,000 pound winch on the front. In the back of the truck put a Bandit 2800sp Stump Grinder; 4x4 with a 61 hp diesel engine. Oh the truck i would have a 350, 4x4 diesel, all boxed out to carry everything. I would pull a Multi Trac extreme skid loader...the largest one that will still fit through a 36 inch gate. 

Then have a hooklift truck with a 30 yard dumpster on the back...pulling a Bandit 280 xp 18 inch chipper with a 185 hp John Deere diesel.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

My post above is if i had funds out the gazoo...right now realisticly with my set up i would love a...

Ford F 550, diesel, 12 ft dump bed. 
Chipper - Bandit 150 xp, 12'' with a 100 hp John Deere 
Stumper - Bandit HB20 Sidewinder with a 20 hp Kohler 
GRCS
More ropes, blocks, pulleys, etc.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

With both set ups i am blanking on a nice 65 ft aerial lift truck.


----------



## undercut (Dec 10, 2007)

*nice*

i am wondering if having a cdl is necessary for the ultimate set up. Is a 650 the largest you can go with out a cdl? I am planning on selling my S1900 dump and my toyota with a plow, new holland L-35, maybe a few stumpers. Getting a new bob cat if they still are on sale for 22,000, a teupen and the 50 foot high Ranger for line work. Hang on to the cam super line dump trailer. Get a sweet flat bed trailer maybe put a log grapple on it. Get a wicked nice self prop stumper and a kick ass tow behind, maybe the 7500 from carlton, seems like great bang for the buck and i love my proven carlton 4500 stumper. Nice new dump, i was thinking about a roll off dump or a hook body. can i get those under cdl?
it would be great to have a dumpster nice and low for loading  Any body do this?

Tractors, all wheel steer skidder, wheels, tracks, mini?? some one kill this is driving me nuts lol 
:greenchainsaw: 
what is the best machine for moving wood and not messing up yards. 

I Dare some one to list the ultimate set up. It is getting more interesting I don't think any one has nailed it yet! lol...


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya you can get hooklifts under CDL...

talk to ASD, he has a few...and nows a lot about them

I think they are awesome...drop it off at the job...makes bringing large wood into the truck...much easier..can use a log dolly...and roll it right up and in. 

Canyon


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 11, 2007)

undercut said:


> monkeys with squirrels on there shoulders.



Dont forget Beavers for the stump work!


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha...

Good times.

Not really...but good to have a laugh.


----------



## TheKid (Dec 13, 2007)

well put fastbub, it all depends on what you're doing of course. sometimes i can ride my bike to a sidejob i do with felcos and a folding handsaw and use their ladder and do quite a bit. put the debris in the curbside bin!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Too true! Keep it simple. I have an F-350 Single Axle Diesel Long Bed (want to put a dump lift in it) Rigging gear-blocks,GRCS,etc, plenty of rope, 4 saws, Logrite, sub out the stump work, haul out the brush, and wood 3" dia or larger becomes firewood. Would like to do some milling on the nice stuff-Cherry,Oak,Walnut so a trailer would be nice and so would a 6" chipper- I have been working on a trailer/chipper idea so I dont need to make several trips. I base my equipment needs/wants on the level of work I am doing and anticipate doing in the future.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 13, 2007)

I think a mini skid steer...something similar to what EKKA runs, his Kanga. 

Save the back breaking work for the machine...hauling brush, logs, etc. 

Heck, i have seen on EKKA videos, that has a a stump grinder attachment. 

Just my two senses on it all.


----------



## diltree (Dec 13, 2007)

oldirty said:


> my ultimate set up would be a frontmount log truck with the sides all steeled up with an open end and a winch. just load brush right in and put the logs on top. and for a chase vehicle a 1 ton with the tool box setup with a very well equipped rigging bag, ropes, and saws from climber to stumper. and a couple poles along with the big shot. and of course all the tools needed for field maintenance.
> 
> no chipping mess to clean up with this set up but you would need to somewhere to get rid of the brush.
> 
> ...



This is a nice set up, Add a nice crane and a tub grinder yard to this set up and your in business for some serious profits. (I would also go with a rear mount loader, over the center mount, I have both designs and the rear mount is far superior)


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 13, 2007)

*Same question but, what if you're part-time?*

Unaware of this topic until now, I just recently posted almost the same question in the Large Equipment forum. However, I am part-time and work alone. I am interested in the ideal setup for a part-timer...

Please respond to my post in the Large Equipment forum. Thanks.


----------



## wildbill (Dec 26, 2007)

*One/Two man ops..*

I like to roll up in one rig. 
A tandem axle crane truck, minimum 80ft reach with detachable bucket and a dump bed. Towing my 15" Discone chipper. My pride and joy is my 80ft 4x Snorkel lift with 8ft bucket, solid enough to float a few limbs and love that wide bucket to work down a tree with less movement although I can travel at full extension all around the yard but heck, with full 80ft. reach I can do a 360 around the yard leaving little imprint on lawns. Don't really need a Bobcat, etc. because I float the limbs in a bouquet right over to the chipper and logs right on to the truck, zilch hits the ground, less clean up and no dents. Cranes are indispensable, leaner's, overhangs, speed.. I work from the telescoping bucket lift slinging everything to the crane. National is one crane company that has buckets that attach to some model cranes since I have to truck the Snorkel lift with a flatbed, the thing weighs 16.5 tons so the crane bucket is a nice option for some jobs although someone has to run the controls from the truck.
I don't have a stump grinder, lots of people have grinders they bought after the hurricanes so i give them that business. One less thing to buy and haul, not enough money in a stump to justify expensive purchase so I farm that out. 
For real small jobs I have an electro-hydraulic dump box that fits in any full sized pick-up bed and tow the chipper. 
Saws; 200t's, 250, 361, 066, 088, (two each) and an FS-250 brushcutter w/pole saw, hedge trimmer attachments. I find the 361 a handy mid-size, fairly powerful and yet light enough i can work in the tree.
Climbing gear; Heavy duty iron workers harness, 5/8 wire core flip lines, solid steel carabiniere/gibbs/descenders. 13mm kernmantle ropes (life safety) 5/8 and larger for rigging wood and cargo straps.(solid steel scaffold hooks and screw eyes for clipping straps)
While I haven't tested this method, a broke #### low height trick is scaffolding secured thoroughly on a trailer.
I plan on trading my 80ft self propelled Snorkel lift for a 100ft model w/jib, telescoping booms is only way to go, pick a hole and shoot, and you have ALL that horizontal reach. Also considering a 45ft Snorkel lift that I can trailer with one ton truck for smaller jobs.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 26, 2007)

well im just a small guy and by watching my my new neighbor i must of did it all wrong . if you want the ultimate setup in USA by today standards you will need. 50 illegals, some of asplundhs old throwaway chip trucks a few Vermeer Spanglish chippers so the crew can read how to work em, because safety is first. 2 salesmen you bribed away from from the ford dealership that could sell salt to a slug. a foreman from the UK like(axehole) who speaks the lingo and will work em like my fathers father worked.and after a month of undercutting and shutting out the small guy, you go buy a mansion in Mexico and use bank of America to transfer all that monies ya makin and start buying motels to expand the biz


----------



## brookpederson (Dec 26, 2007)

*mini/articulated loaders*

The best thing we ever bought was the smallest multi-track. It dosn't tear up yards and lifts 1100#. I can't emagine going to work without it.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 26, 2007)

brookpederson said:


> The best thing we ever bought was the smallest multi-track. It dosn't tear up yards and lifts 1100#. I can't emagine going to work without it.


welcome to A/S


----------



## woodchux (Dec 26, 2007)

brookpederson said:


> The best thing we ever bought was the smallest multi-track. It dosn't tear up yards and lifts 1100#. I can't emagine going to work without it.



Welcome to the site...

Are you saying that you have a tracked articulating loader? Got any pics?


----------



## undercut (Dec 27, 2007)

*multi tack*

i am leaning towards this myself


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 27, 2007)

The best thing you could have is genie the one on I dream
of genie she just wiggles her nose and you have what you want lol.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 27, 2007)

I AM surprised to no one mentioned two climbers... That is crucial for optimal efficiency... Sometimes trading off on removals or crane work, or both pruning the same tree on big trees, or different trees at the same time. cabling is also much faster and better with two climbers.

The chipper... I would say minimun 15", 140 HP with a winch, though if your truck can pull, it would be really nice to go with 18" and 200+ HP.

The bigger the chipper the bigger the chip box you'll need. I AM happy with a 14' forrestry body right now, though I could probably benefit from upgrading to a 16-18' extra tall box... Last crane day we dumped three times and that was end of december with short days..

I AM also happy with an rg super-50 66HP, 4x4 self propelled grinder, though I wouldn't mind going to the super 90... I tow it with a SUV... one of my peers has the same grinder towed behind and f-350 grain body dump and he puts a mini skid steer (to haul dirt and chips) side by side on the same trailer as the stump grinder.... That is the ultimate residential set up for stumps...

for the true ultimate set up you'd need a) two buckets, 75' and a 65 or 55', b)two cranes, a 30-35 ton 110-127' (without jib), and a back yard crane, rear mounted, or possibly mounted behind the cab with bunks for hauling logs, at least 23 tons and 85-90' of stick, and c) two log loaders, the big tri-axle with a prentice 120 (or better) and bunks, as well as a smaller truck, dump box, and the telescoping boom with 50' reach... 

You'd have to run 5-6 crews minimum to make it pay having all that hardware... More leadership than most desire or are capable of, myself included... So maybe for most people, one crane and a 75' bucket would be enough. Rent a bigger/smaller crane when needed and sub out the log hauling until you are sure it will pay to have your own truck.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Dec 27, 2007)

(WLL) said:


> well im just a small guy and by watching my my new neighbor i must of did it all wrong . if you want the ultimate setup in USA by today standards you will need. 50 illegals, some of asplundhs old throwaway chip trucks a few Vermeer Spanglish chippers so the crew can read how to work em, because safety is first. 2 salesmen you bribed away from from the ford dealership that could sell salt to a slug. a foreman from the UK like(axehole) who speaks the lingo and will work em like my fathers father worked.and after a month of undercutting and shutting out the small guy, you go buy a mansion in Mexico and use bank of America to transfer all that monies ya makin and start buying motels to expand the biz



Very observant WLL, I'd laugh at your post....
But it's all true !


----------



## brookpederson (Dec 27, 2007)

woodchux said:


> Welcome to the site...
> 
> Are you saying that you have a tracked articulating loader? Got any pics?



No tracks, I don't know why they named their company multi-track cuz none of the models have tracks. They are like small payloaders that bend in the middle. I can't say enuf good things about them, we have 2..one with a bucket one with a brush grapple.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think my ultimate set-up would be something like a BIG cab-over with a hook lift body. Have at least 2 or 3 bodies for it... a PHC body, a chip box, and a dumpster. 
Maybe one of those Teupen lifts... 100' would be nice, but 80 would be more than enough in all honesty.
A 255?XP with a winch, big engine, dual axles, and a LOT of tool boxes.
A small knuckleboom truck... single axle... 14 or 16' dump body with a crane able to reach about 30' with a grapple and a built in winch.
A small chipper... a 625 Vermeer or a SMALL 65 bandit... something that can be moved by hand or with a tractor / quad.
Besides those things... 
A little pick-up, the Nissan's are very nice, for just running around... estimates, bank runs, etc.
An F550 4wd with a 9' chip box for plowing snow, delivering firewood, working in the woods, and grinding stumps.
A super RG50 with the plow
A mini skid loader and a log arch for moving materials and logs.

I think that would do it for equipment investments. Maybe an old loader or tractor if one came along for cheap.

As for the important stuff though...

1) A few GOOD employees, with no more than 1 idiot. People who will show up on time, who can be sent out on their own to do various tasks without having to worry, who are mechanically inclined, who can think for themselves, who are team players, and the list goes on. The 1 idiot I'd keep around for back breaking work only... splitting firewood, dragging brush, raking, moving logs, etc. 

2) A GOOD storage yard... well located, well thought out... plenty of room for trucks, trailers, cars, etc. A small building with an office, bathroom, garage for working on equipment, and then a good storage area for tools, and something for pesticides. It would also be nice to have a nice water supply for filling up the spray rig. Also some BS outdoor space for firewood, chips, mulch, soil, etc.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 27, 2007)

murphy4trees said:


> I AM surprised to no one mentioned two climbers... That is crucial for optimal efficiency... Sometimes trading off on removals or crane work, or both pruning the same tree on big trees, or different trees at the same time. cabling is also much faster and better with two climbers.
> 
> The chipper... I would say minimun 15", 140 HP with a winch, though if your truck can pull, it would be really nice to go with 18" and 200+ HP.
> 
> ...




all very true. and damn that is a big ship to keep afloat. 

what murph says about the 2 climbers is key. more so than the equipment although it is nice to have the tools. when it comes to the tree work in general there shouldnt be anything at a job that a climber cant do. a good climber worth his weight can do anything from set up to clean up. 

company i work at now has 6 climbers out of 7 employees. that right there is great though sometimes it turns into a footrace to get the best spot to throwball in. 

i'm just glad when the spikes are coming out they know who's going up. lol



and here i am going to go with a little bit of buttkissing.

murphy4trees can you sign in here abit more please. like to read what you have to say. thanks


oldirty


----------



## oldirty (Dec 27, 2007)

diltree said:


> This is a nice set up, Add a nice crane and a tub grinder yard to this set up and your in business for some serious profits. (I would also go with a rear mount loader, over the center mount, I have both designs and the rear mount is far superior)




dil. you happen to have a tub grinder at the yard?


----------



## treeseer (Dec 27, 2007)

oldirty said:


> murphy4trees can you sign in here a bit more please. like to read what you have to say.


HI Dan! Welcome back!

My Ultimate Set Up would be good pole tools (power not needed), 2 climbers, resistograph and air excavating tool. And a good stock of cabling and lightning system gear. Soil injection gear with compressor, and of course the usual diagnostic gear.

All this fitting in one truck. Sub out all chipping and removals, and do nothing but maintenance work for all woody plants, average 4 visits a year to the average property.


----------



## osb_mail (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow treeseerer always looking outside the box (box being the chip box ) . Way to go alway good to have some one thinking different !


----------



## undercut (Dec 27, 2007)

treeseer said:


> HI Dan! Welcome back!
> 
> My Ultimate Set Up would be good pole tools (power not needed), 2 climbers, resistograph and air excavating tool. And a good stock of cabling and lightning system gear. Soil injection gear with compressor, and of course the usual diagnostic gear.
> 
> All this fitting in one truck. Sub out all chipping and removals, and do nothing but maintenance work for all woody plants, average 4 visits a year to the average property.



I can only commend your thinking


----------



## treeseer (Dec 28, 2007)

It won't happen overnight, but it is a good direction to go in. I'm probably 75% of the way there, and pushing.

It feels so much better to see a healthy tree in the rearview mirror than an empty place where a tree used to be.


----------



## Tim Krause (Dec 29, 2007)

*ultimate*

i think the chipper is the heart of the operation. go as big as you can. we have a 1890 hd and that baby is worth it's weight in gold. get a chip truck with a real chip box and a ladder box. our 20 yard box is the perfect size. something to pick logs. our knuckle boom is't the fastest wood slinger but it sure beats loading it by hand. a 4x4 mason dump always comes in handy for getting the chipper into tight spots or delivering firewood. and a self propelled stumper to get those back yard stumps. 
but the ultimate for residential tree work in my opinion would be a 28 ton rear mounted crane, a 1990 hd with 250 cat and loader, a kenworth t-300 with 30 yard arbortec box, rear mounted 75' aerial lift, asv rc 100 with beaver squezer, and a rayco rg 90


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 30, 2007)

Tim Krause said:


> i think the chipper is the heart of the operation. go as big as you can. we have a 1890 hd and that baby is worth it's weight in gold. get a chip truck with a real chip box and a ladder box. our 20 yard box is the perfect size. something to pick logs. our knuckle boom is't the fastest wood slinger but it sure beats loading it by hand. a 4x4 mason dump always comes in handy for getting the chipper into tight spots or delivering firewood. and a self propelled stumper to get those back yard stumps.
> but the ultimate for residential tree work in my opinion would be a 28 ton rear mounted crane, a 1990 hd with 250 cat and loader, a kenworth t-300 with 30 yard arbortec box, rear mounted 75' aerial lift, asv rc 100 with beaver squezer, and a rayco rg 90




Got to ask, whats a ladder box. 

Canyon


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 30, 2007)

treeseer said:


> HI Dan! Welcome back!
> 
> My Ultimate Set Up would be good pole tools (power not needed), 2 climbers, resistograph and air excavating tool. And a good stock of cabling and lightning system gear. Soil injection gear with compressor, and of course the usual diagnostic gear.
> 
> All this fitting in one truck. Sub out all chipping and removals, and do nothing but maintenance work for all woody plants, average 4 visits a year to the average property.



I would agree, but put the tanks/pumps/compressor on a trailer, then your chip truck can either haul the chipper or the PHC trailer. I think this setup would give you the most flexibility. You can still do removals, but also maintenance work. 

Way more profit in fertilizing and spraying than in removals, with significantly less risk.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 30, 2007)

someone that loves tree work as much as I do. Bells & Whistles are good but willing, experienced help is much harder to come by. Just an old opinion.


----------



## Tim Krause (Jan 1, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Got to ask, whats a ladder box.
> 
> Canyon



a compartment in the side of the chip box where you can put all your long tools. some people put the ladder on the roof but there's room in the box so i put it in there. ladder, 2'x4'x8' plywood, rakes, pole clip, pole saw, power pruner, it all fits. much better than straping all the gear to the side of the truck looking like a gypsy.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 1, 2008)

Tim Krause said:


> a compartment in the side of the chip box where you can put all your long tools. some people put the ladder on the roof but there's room in the box so i put it in there. ladder, 2'x4'x8' plywood, rakes, pole clip, pole saw, power pruner, it all fits. much better than straping all the gear to the side of the truck looking like a gypsy.


iv seen long ladders put on a brush bandit 250. 1 end over the exhaust and the other over the rear light mount. it dont look good but it sure works good.


----------

